# Whew!  Just Got Done With Baggin' Up Some Fall Leaves!



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2014)

Got out the big electric blower today, and blew what I could off my my volcanic rocks on the front laws...of course some rocks always go with the leaves.   Then I did some sweeping them up, some fit in our little compost pile in the back, but the rest had to go in large trash bags.  Big job, never look forward to it.

Do the homeowners here rake and bag their own leaves, or do you have someone come in an do the yardwork?  Some folks in our neighborhood are do it yourselfers, and some hire out.  Guess when we can no longer physically do the work, we won't have a choice.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2014)

I hate that job...I had to do it recently, I do it myself, and it takes ages, to bag up I have a loads of trees on my property, so it can take hours to clear the lawns.

I bought a leaf blower a few years ago but it's soooo noisy I can't stand it so it stays in the shed *duh*


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 23, 2014)

I used to rake. It took two days. Now I just mow over the leaves, starting around the outside and circling in, basically mulching them. 
When you get to the middle there is just a little pile left. Sometimes I mow back and forth over that until they are gone.


----------

